# NEW SKYLINE GTR tribute video



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I spend some time yesterday and today on Adobe Premiere and did a Skyline tribute video . . .check it out on Youtube:
YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE GTR Tribute

regards

Chris


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

gets to about 27 seconds, then asks if i want to share or watch again


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Very nice video...very nice...
I wachted it twice...second time in full screen


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTR WANNABE, don't know hwy that is, do you have a Youtube account?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> GTR WANNABE, don't know hwy that is, do you have a Youtube account?


I don't know why either 

Maybe something wrong with my account, no matter, I'll have a looky tomorrow at work.:thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

good video dude:smokin:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

GTR WANNABE said:


> gets to about 27 seconds, then asks if i want to share or watch again


Same here only it's 36 seconds with me and I have an account also - very strange .


----------



## mr.worth (Nov 14, 2005)

Takes a while to load but must say good vid:thumbsup: ,spotted my car in there too


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a 2 mb conection and runs perfect, in case it stops, just leave youtube open until the red loading bar is complete . . .
Thanks

Chris


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I have 8Mbps and the red bar was complete but won't run past 36 seconds. Tried other vids and they work perfect .


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

im having problems with youtube tonight,its spot on normaly.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Mine only got to 6 seconds. 

Alex B


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

google video is fine,im only having bother with youtube.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

its working on youtube in my cpu.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very good - bit slow at downloading - but stil excellent


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

Great vid


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The youtube kbps rate is sh$t . . . the file is 50MB VCD file 360X240 . .that should run any CPU (I only have a AMD1800+ for the moment). On my 2800Intel Sony Vaio Laptop the full screen bugs too . . .:chairshot 
I will load up a less quality AVI today.

Thanks for the comments

Chris


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Runs perfect,nice video,you should go to Hollywood


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

cool vid


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks really nice, thx for sharing


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

Beautiful video, did recognice few of the cars from Sweden.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Very good vid Lux, Me and my fiance almost cried:bawling:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

gtrlux fantastic video:thumbsup: with a inspired sound track,wheres the sound track from and whos it by ,heard it somewhere befor but i just cant think where would be graetfull if you could lets us know,like all kinds of music ,classical included ,some of it can realy pull on the old haert strings,thanks for sharring ,thats one video thats gone into the favorites:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Nismoman, the song should be "Catalani Ebben, inside the voice of Maria Callas" . .I am not sure as I ripped the music from a Japanese Army recruitment video:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done mate.
I thought it was Brilliant.
The view of Mount Fuji reminds me so much of Japan.

Brilliant.
Thank you very much


Mick


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is another tribute:
YouTube - Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Tribute

This one is even better as it almost just racingscenes. And racing is the Skyline GTR's purpose :smokin:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i dont know about a better video ,videos ok but what the ficks all that 80,s high energy euro /japanese gay/i want to take you to a gay bar music all about :chuckle: mind you it did make me laugh:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb video.
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It worked tonight! Must have been Youtube. Great vid by the way, very well edited.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice video GTRLUX, even better, as i was pleasently surprised to see my car in it 

Like the music, and you still panning is good. Also like the traditional japanese references(even if one is tom cruise  )

Keep it coming mate...

Pierre


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

763paf said:


> Nice video GTRLUX, even better, as i was pleasently surprised to see my car in it
> 
> Like the music, and you still panning is good. Also like the traditional japanese references(even if one is tom cruise  )
> 
> ...


lol. yeah, hit Samurai at google for pictures . . found nothing decent , other then Curise:chuckle: . . . but as he was the last samurai, it's OK then:chuckle:
By the way, I have made a few thousend GTR pic stock on my hard drive the last few years . . .sorry if the video uses some pictures from people on here . . see it as a tribute, other then piratery. Thanks.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> By the way, I have made a few thousend GTR pic stock on my hard drive the last few years . . .sorry if the video uses some pictures from people on here . . see it as a tribute, other then piratery. Thanks.


Hey, i dont mind... Im sure the others wont too... Its quite nice when you watch something and all of a sudden your car is on it...

Pierre


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice vid! 

Nice to see one of my pictures of my buddys R32 

btw. Whats the name of the song? 

Cheers!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work gtrlux - the scenery shots and the transitions were very well done.

Cya O!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

brilliant video mate!


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Awesome movie.

Really glad to see my own car a few times.

Well done mate!

// Tommy


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it oke if i place it on my website?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

No problem, more it's spread on the net -more it serves the cause :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> No problem, more it's spread on the net -more it serves the cause :smokin:


Its on the site -> Gofaster


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW I'm stunned

The best tribute GTR video I've ever seen, thank you man


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Danke


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Wrong topic


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

loved the video and it ran no probs as allopcorn: 
but must ask who the music is as i loved that track


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

like I wrote down on page1 . . Maria Callas Catalani Ebben?!? I am not sure as I ripped the music off from an other video . . .


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

:smokin: CLASS...... well done that man,.. some of you guys are sooooo talented. took me hours to just put up my avatar!!! would not know where to begin to do something like that.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice video Lux !


----------

